# UGA Spring Game "Sold Out"



## Scott G (Apr 16, 2016)

Gates are officially closed. Full house.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 16, 2016)

that is awesome. congrats dogs.


----------



## Scott G (Apr 16, 2016)

93k for the spring game is nuts. I think the previous record was less than half that at ~45k. Dawg nation definitely showing CKS the welcome home love.


----------



## riprap (Apr 16, 2016)

That shows more people wanted Richt gone than some had thought. Even though we are talking "practice"!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 16, 2016)

6-6


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 16, 2016)

GO DAWGS IN ATHENS!! Place lit up when Eason walked on the field...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice turnout to fill it up.  Good job by the fans to support the team & fine way to welcome the new coach.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 16, 2016)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Nice turnout to fill it up.  Good job by the fans to support the team & fine way to welcome the new coach.



He appreciated it!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 16, 2016)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 16, 2016)

nice crowd for an 8-4 team.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 17, 2016)

G-Day Dawg Walk!



GO DAWGS!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 17, 2016)

It was a great day for the Dawgs.  

1) The fans really showed up.  I didn't think there was anyway that they would pack out the stadium for a glorified practice.  That was a home run for recruiting.  It showed everybody that there is a lot of excitement and optimism around the program.  

2) Eason played well.  The kid is legit.  He outplayed Lambert and Ramsey.  I'm not saying he should or will be the starter in the fall, but the future looks bright with him at the helm.

Beyond those two things, it's tough to get a good read on the rest of the team when you can't hit the QB or the starting RB.  Spring game didn't answer many questions on the field, but it was a good day for the program.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 17, 2016)

Great Dog Walk and that video shows Eason is a big kid. 
He looked good but did not play vs #1 Defense. With protection he will put up some huge numbers. Rocket arm with a sweet touch when he needs it. He's gone in 3.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2016)

Wonder if one of the thugz shot uga with a BB gun ??


----------



## Scott G (Apr 17, 2016)

Obviously he didn't play, but seeing Chubb in full gear was awesome too. Just before half time they showed footage of him running plays at practice. 

I definitely think he's ready in time to face the Tarheels.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2016)

I think we learned only 2 things yesterday. CKS has created a lot of  enthusiasm and we have some very good freshmen in this class. I honestly do not know what to expect this season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I think we learned only 2 things yesterday. CKS has created a lot of  enthusiasm and we have some very good freshmen in this class. I honestly do not know what to expect this season.



9-3 or 10-2 if yall beat florida, with good fan support with an outback bowl game against Mich St. 

not bad for a first year coach.


----------



## riprap (Apr 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> 9-3 or 10-2 if yall beat florida, with good fan support with an outback bowl game against Mich St.
> 
> not bad for a first year coach.



Yea yea we know slayer, saban, dogs


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> 9-3 or 10-2 if yall beat florida, with good fan support with an outback bowl game against Mich St.
> 
> not bad for a first year coach.



Pretty realistic actually. Just would like to see when we do lose the team show up ready to play and take a loss because the better team won. Then I'll be sold on Kirby.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He appreciated it!!



Yep, a special moment for him that touched his heart. 



Kirby Smart G-Day Interview – "Why not us."

Published on April 17, 2016

 



http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/G...cial-moment-for-Georgias-Kirby-Smart-44853886

G-Day turnout creates 'special moment' for Georgia's Kirby Smart

22 hours ago

“Wow. Tell you what, for the fan base to come out and support our program, to support our kids the way they did, it *touches me to my heart*,” Smart said in his opening statement after the annual spring scrimmage. “It makes it a *special moment* to know that the fan base has your back and has got your program’s back.”

. . . 

"They came in droves and *I appreciate that* -- more than they know. Our *kids appreciate that*."


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 17, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> G-Day Dawg Walk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite a crowd!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> GO DAWGS IN ATHENS!! Place lit up when Eason walked on the field...



Appears he's coming along fine with adapting & improving at the next college level of football. 



Kirby Smart on Jacob Eason

Published on April 17, 2016


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> 9-3 or 10-2 if yall beat florida, with good fan support with an outback bowl game against Mich St.
> 
> not bad for a first year coach.





brownceluse said:


> Pretty realistic actually. Just would like to see when we do lose the team show up ready to play and take a loss because the better team won. Then I'll be sold on Kirby.



I agree.  First year coach.  New staff, new system.  Best case scenario, we have a true freshman starting at QB and still have a bunch weak spots in the roster.  That's not a recipe for a NC.  Hopefully headed the right direction, but I wouldn't expect too much this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Pretty realistic actually. Just would like to see when we do lose the team show up ready to play and take a loss because the better team won. Then I'll be sold on Kirby.



Brown that is all any of us want. That is sumppin the troll just cannot understand.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Apr 17, 2016)

Very impressive showing Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

Congrats Dawg Nation!



> Georgia's previous spring game attendance record was 46,815, set last year



http://espn.go.com/college-football...ak-sec-record-spring-game-attendance-93k-fans


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 18, 2016)

Ludacris had a lot to do with that


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ludacris had a lot to do with that



I think your jealous that the hillbillies in Knoxville only mustered 67,000 fans to watch the useless Vol spring game..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 18, 2016)

I actually know two groups of 6 who are not even football fans but could go see Ludacris for WAYYYYYY cheaper than a concert ticket so they went down there. Way to pad the stats. At least it looked cool!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 18, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I actually know two groups of 6 who are not even football fans but could go see Ludacris for WAYYYYYY cheaper than a concert ticket so they went down there. Way to pad the stats. At least it looked cool!



They drove from Chatsworth to see Ludacris for 13 min in a football stadium?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I actually know two groups of 6 who are not even football fans but could go see Ludacris for WAYYYYYY cheaper than a concert ticket so they went down there. Way to pad the stats. At least it looked cool!



PAD the seats..  Yeah and I guess all of those folks went and bought red Georgia shirts just for the occasion too.. 

And UT had Allen Iverson at their spring game and could only muster 67,000 which was a down year.. 

Troll along little Vol..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> They drove from Chatsworth to see Ludacris for 13 min in a football stadium?



No one EVER said his friends were smart..


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> They drove from Chatsworth to see Ludacris for 13 min in a football stadium?



most clean chickenzzz for a living. 13 minutes with ludacris in anthenzzzz is a winning lottery ticket to them.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 18, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> They drove from Chatsworth to see Ludacris for 13 min in a football stadium?



No they live in Kennesaw.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> PAD the seats..  Yeah and I guess all of those folks went and bought red Georgia shirts just for the occasion too..
> 
> And UT had Allen Iverson at their spring game and could only muster 67,000 which was a down year..
> 
> Troll along little Vol..



Not everyone wore a red shirt..they didn't from the pics ive seen. You need to learn to spell also..or comprehend what you read.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Not everyone wore a red shirt..they didn't from the pics ive seen. You need to learn to spell also..or comprehend what you read.



And that's your come back... 

Sounds like sour grapes.. BTW, did you go to the UT game?

I was in Athens for the game so I don't need you to post pics you find on the web, I have my own..


----------



## elfiii (Apr 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> 9-3 or 10-2 if yall beat florida, with good fan support with an outback bowl game against Mich St.
> 
> not bad for a first year coach.





brownceluse said:


> Pretty realistic actually. Just would like to see when we do lose the team show up ready to play and take a loss because the better team won. Then I'll be sold on Kirby.



This. ^ I would be pickled tink with a 10-2 season. I'm thinking more like 8-4 is reality this year.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And that's your come back...
> 
> Sounds like sour grapes.. BTW, did you go to the UT game?
> 
> I was in Athens for the game so I don't need you to post pics you find on the web, I have my own..



Heck no I have a tournament to get ready for next month so I was on the lake both sat and sunday all day. Not wasting my time to go to a practice game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Heck no I have a tournament to get ready for next month so I was on the lake both sat and sunday all day. Not wasting my time to go to a practice game.



So, let me get this straight. You were wasting your time "practicing" for a tournament you can't win but you couldn't waste your time to watch a useless Vol practice knowing they can't win??

Sounds like you and the rest of the Vols were just wasting time on Saturday..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 18, 2016)

Never a wasted day on the lake! We have just as much chance of winning as the next guy and the more time we put in the better our odds! As for the game I recorded it..didn't feel like going to watch the key players play one or two series and sit on the bench.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 18, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Heck no I have a tournament to get ready for next month so I was on the lake both sat and sunday all day. Not wasting my time to go to a practice game.



You don't watch sports.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

elfiii said:


> You don't watch sports.



I was thinking he didn't know how to fish.. He had to fish for 2 days. I was able to go the Gday game Saturday and get a cooler of crappie yesterday.. 

Am I going to need to teach him how to fish too??


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 18, 2016)

Sat I just killed time at carters with my bro in law. I needed to run my boat some too. Sunday me and my tourney partner hit the chick. The tourney weigh in dock is the Dayton boat ramp..weve never been on that side of the lake so we need to get familiar. That lake is massive! If you just had to know slayer..pm me ill give you my cell # so you can keep up!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2016)

daily goldrangersux


----------



## elfiii (Apr 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> daily goldrangersux



goldranger don't get no respeck.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 18, 2016)

elfiii said:


> goldranger don't get no respeck.



Got to give repeck to get respeck.  Therefore, goldranger ain't lookin' fo respeck.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Got to give repeck to get respeck.  Therefore, goldranger ain't lookin' fo respeck.



spoken like a true thug. you must have been reading some ol rebel yell posts.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think your jealous that the hillbillies in Knoxville only mustered 67,000 fans to watch the useless Vol spring game..



Not jealous at all,  yall got 20 some odd thousand more because of a rapper. If you think Ludacris had nothing to do with,  your more of a Homer than I thought.  For the record,  not many knew AI was even going to be there.  I didn't find out he was there until I the next day.  He wasn't used to draw a crowd. And I never seen him,  or don't believe he was even associated with the crowd.  67k ain't bad when your going knowing half the team wasn't even going to participate.

I'll give UGA credit for that.  Maybe UT will get the Charlie Daniels Band next year,  or Kenny Chesney, or maybe 3/6 mafia would be more "Crunk"


The Navy Seals that parachuted into Neyland was awesome
Ironically, I do know of a group of Chatsworth /Murray County high school football players that went to see Luda. But their Mother,  a UGA fan was with us at UT.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not jealous at all,  yall got 20 some odd thousand more because of a rapper.



Sorry, but I stopped right there. Didn't need to read any further. You just showed you have NO CLUE what went on in Athens! Before you and your other Vols tell me what when on in Athens on Saturday, try being there! 

Talk about #'s??? 

20 some odd thousand? Have you ever wrote a check for $20,000?

UGA just set the new standard for the SEC. Did you not see that on ESPN?

Highest Attendance of ALL TIME in the SEC!

Go DAWGS and a Vols suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, but I stopped right there. Didn't need to read any further. You just showed you have NO CLUE what went on in Athens! Before you and your other Vols tell me what when on in Athens on Saturday, try being there!
> 
> Talk about #'s???
> 
> ...



Yeah, that just happened!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, that just happened!



Go Kirby!

93k Day!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

Pg 3..

Dawgs fire a coach with 10 wins... The 1 thing a Vol would love to have.. 

Serious question Vols? 

When is the last time you boys had 10 wins? USCe did it and made rings for it. Tech finally beat UGA and made rings for them. I'm surprised the Vols didn't do it after last season. 1 out of 6.. When you actually do something besides beat UGA in a down (10 win season) year, bark up another tree!!

Go Dawgs 2016 & Kirby 2016!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

Wow... Dawgs showed their pride...

Maybe if the Vols tried it once in the last 10 or so coach changes something might be different..

Or maybe you just see the Dawgs are starting to outspend for a change. It's got folks taking notice.. 

Including you trolls! 

Go Dawgs! 93k Day!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

What's really funny is the Vol fans that didn't attend their own Spring Game with a mediocre crowd commenting on how they think the DAWGS did after they shut the gates on the Fans... 

I'm no Math Major but I did learn basic math and reading by the 1st grade. 

Is the curriculum different in Tennessee? Is that an 8th grade skill?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's really funny is the Vol fans that didn't attend their own Spring Game with a mediocre crowd commenting on how they think the DAWGS did after they shut the gates on the Fans...
> 
> I'm no Math Major but I did learn basic math and reading by the 1st grade.
> 
> Is the curriculum different in Tennessee? Is that an 8th grade skill?



Bad news, Slayer.  Vol fans have determined through unquestionable anecdotal evidence that 92,999 people drove from all over the state, participated in the Dawg Walk, and sat through a 3 hour scrimmage just to watch a less than 15 minute concert on the jumbotron.  Vol sources indicate that 0.0001% of the people in the stadium cheering on the football team actually showed up because they wanted to watch football.  I know you were there, so you probably don't know much about the G-Day game.  Feel free to ask a Vol fan if you need any more insights regarding attendance figures, personal motives, and anything else UGA-related.

In other news, Vol sources also indicated that Neyland Stadium was not filled to capacity because true Vol fans don't go to the spring game.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 19, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, but I stopped right there. Didn't need to read any further. You just showed you have NO CLUE what went on in Athens! Before you and your other Vols tell me what when on in Athens on Saturday, try being there!
> 
> Talk about #'s???
> 
> ...



Slayer,  face it.  It was Luda, Man. Glad luda set the record for yall.  Ask him how much he got paid for that 15 min show, then ask the people who paid them,  why they paid him that much. The answer lies within the record breaking crowd attendance. 90k is impressive for a spring game,  I'll give you that. But we constantly sale 102,455 even in down years. 

Another funny thing is when the mutts beat the Vols in one of our worst runs in history,  you say a win is a win and bragging is fun when yall could barley do it when we truly sucked. Now we're 5 points away from beating the NC. Made a heck of a come back on yall to win and it's not good enough for us?

We fixed the DC. If UTK gets a passing attack going, everyone better watch out.  But we may not need it.  Ask bama, OK State,  Fla. And your squad.  These boys are now men, battle tested,  hungry and know they can play with anyone. 

10 wins is yalls ceiling.  Here's a news flash.  Since 97 Tennessee has been east champions 5 times.  So has Ga, but in that time we have been down since 2008. Yall was at your prime and still only managed to get there twice.  Slayer, no one fears the dawgs. Tennessee is rattling cages. 

Even Saban can see it and almost witnessed it
Alabama coach Nick Saban isn't much into predictions, but he thinks Ole Miss and Tennessee are probably the SEC favorites in 2016 because of their experience and skill at the starting quarterback positions. Chad Kelly returns at Ole Miss and Josh Dobbs at Tennessee. 

"I think, at the end of the day, those teams because of their quarterbacks have the best chance to win this year," Saban said. "That's huge when you have quarterbacks of that caliber returning. It makes up for a lot of other things that may not be just right." 

Alabama is facing quarterback uncertainty for the third straight year, yet has won SEC championships each of the last two seasons, including the national title a year ago.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 19, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Slayer,  face it.  It was Luda, Man. Glad luda set the record for yall.  Ask him how much he got paid for that 15 min show, then ask the people who paid them,  why they paid him that much. The answer lies within the record breaking crowd attendance. 90k is impressive for a spring game,  I'll give you that. But we constantly sale 102,455 even in down years.
> 
> Another funny thing is when the mutts beat the Vols in one of our worst runs in history,  you say a win is a win and bragging is fun when yall could barley do it when we truly sucked. Now we're 5 points away from beating the NC. Made a heck of a come back on yall to win and it's not good enough for us?
> 
> ...




Do you really read the stuff that you type? Yep, Nick probably thinks his team isn't good enough to win the West this year.. 

You do know they are the returning National Champs? You do know they are favored by EVERYONE to go to the playoffs and we haven't played a down of football. Keep living in your little pipe dream. You have no clue and your posts prove it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 19, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Bad news, Slayer.  Vol fans have determined through unquestionable anecdotal evidence that 92,999 people drove from all over the state, participated in the Dawg Walk, and sat through a 3 hour scrimmage just to watch a less than 15 minute concert on the jumbotron.  Vol sources indicate that 0.0001% of the people in the stadium cheering on the football team actually showed up because they wanted to watch football.  I know you were there, so you probably don't know much about the G-Day game.  Feel free to ask a Vol fan if you need any more insights regarding attendance figures, personal motives, and anything else UGA-related.
> 
> In other news, Vol sources also indicated that Neyland Stadium was not filled to capacity because true Vol fans don't go to the spring game.



Well, the WHOLE world knows the hillbillies from Tennessee aren't really known for having large brain capacities..


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 19, 2016)

bama wins the sec and will be in the play off. watch and learn boys.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> bama wins the sec and will be in the play off. watch and learn boys.



I guess he seems to forget that Saban has won how many in a row against UT?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 19, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Kirby!
> 
> 93k Day!!!



Of course that many showed up.  It's the one game they feel confident UGA can win against a ranked opponent.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 19, 2016)

Ouch


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 19, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Do you really read the stuff that you type? Yep, Nick probably thinks his team isn't good enough to win the West this year..
> 
> You do know they are the returning National Champs? You do know they are favored by EVERYONE to go to the playoffs and we haven't played a down of football. Keep living in your little pipe dream. You have no clue and your posts prove it.



Blah, blah, blah. Your just mad he didn't mention UGA. Bama is very beatable. Ole Miss keeps doing it and we almost did it. It doesn't matter about the streak. We have had our own streak against them. Streaks end.  It's just a matter of time,  son


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 19, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Blah, blah, blah. Your just mad he didn't mention UGA. Bama is very beatable. Ole Miss keeps doing it and we almost did it. It doesn't matter about the streak. We have had our own streak against them. Streaks end.  It's just a matter of time,  son



Again, your intelligent comments make no sense..


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 19, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Blah, blah, blah. Your just mad he didn't mention UGA. Bama is very beatable. Ole Miss keeps doing it and we almost did it. It doesn't matter about the streak. We have had our own streak against them. Streaks end.  It's just a matter of time,  son



not this year.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> spoken like a true thug. you must have been reading some ol rebel yell posts.



We are kindred spirits.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> bama wins the sec and will be in the play off. watch and learn boys.



"I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man Cogburn!" - Pepper, Ned ("Lucky") "True Grit"


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 19, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Again, your intelligent comments make no sense..



Again,  tell me how a steak matters? Yall had, what 4-5? It ended. We had 26 against Ky, it eventually ended. The past is the past. I guess we shouldn't play, cause their is a streak going on? What's your point? We used to suck, now it's taking NC teams last minute drives and a fumble to beat us.  Blown play calls, ala Fla.Or triple OT ala Ok. etc. You're kidding yourself if anyone has UT chalked up as a win,  including bama. Our offense and defense can play with anyone.  It's up to the coaches to call the right plays.  All those blown 14-17 point leads last year,  should not happen this year with Shoop as DC. If he can turn Vandy into a good defensive team with NO talent.  Imagine what he will do with UT talent.  Then on top of that,  we have the best kick and punt return men in the country. A punter that is deadly and as clutch as they come.  GA fans should remember him. As he essentially helped win that game by backing yall up  to the 4? on your last drive.

Our D line has the potential to be the best in the country. A running game as good as anyone with Hurd, Kamara, Dobbs and Kelly. if the WRS can stay healthy the passing game can only improve. Along with improved TEs as Croom is moving from WR. Secondary ain't no joke. Oh and it's a team that finally has depth and experience, which I remind you had every team beat relying on a sophomore heavy team. 

Haven't been this excited for a team ever.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> not this year.



Find yall a QB and give me the winning lottery numbers


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 19, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Find yall a QB and give me the winning lottery numbers



they have 3 right now that can run the offense and throw passes to the most talented receiver corp in cfb. The defense will be better than last year too. watch and see the vols loose their 10th in a row to bama; this year at bryant denny north.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 19, 2016)

elfiii said:


> "I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man Cogburn!" - Pepper, Ned ("Lucky") "True Grit"




i also got the call right last year; as well as Henry winning the heisman. Made that call before the uga beatdown.


----------



## Scott G (Apr 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> 9-3 or 10-2 if yall beat florida, with good fan support with an outback bowl game against Mich St.
> 
> not bad for a first year coach.



Not bad for a first year IMO. Sad part being Chubb would likely be gone for 2017. I really hope he stays but not holding my breath. What a stacked offense that would be in 2017!


----------



## Scott G (Apr 19, 2016)

These orange luvin hillbillies are hilarious! 20k people showed up for Luda?

Mind telling the class what time Luda played VS what time they closed the gates because the stadium was FULL?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 20, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Again,  tell me how a steak matters? Yall had, what 4-5? It ended. We had 26 against Ky, it eventually ended. The past is the past. I guess we shouldn't play, cause their is a streak going on? What's your point? We used to suck, now it's taking NC teams last minute drives and a fumble to beat us.  Blown play calls, ala Fla.Or triple OT ala Ok. etc. You're kidding yourself if anyone has UT chalked up as a win,  including bama. Our offense and defense can play with anyone.  It's up to the coaches to call the right plays.  All those blown 14-17 point leads last year,  should not happen this year with Shoop as DC. If he can turn Vandy into a good defensive team with NO talent.  Imagine what he will do with UT talent.  Then on top of that,  we have the best kick and punt return men in the country. A punter that is deadly and as clutch as they come.  GA fans should remember him. As he essentially helped win that game by backing yall up  to the 4? on your last drive.
> 
> Our D line has the potential to be the best in the country. A running game as good as anyone with Hurd, Kamara, Dobbs and Kelly. if the WRS can stay healthy the passing game can only improve. Along with improved TEs as Croom is moving from WR. Secondary ain't no joke. Oh and it's a team that finally has depth and experience, which I remind you had every team beat relying on a sophomore heavy team.
> 
> Haven't been this excited for a team ever.



Again, starting with your 1st sentence... And you even adited the post.. You don't read your posts before you hit  "submit"?

Streaks don't matter?

You sound like my 7 year old when I get on to him and his response is "I don't Care".. Vols aren't known for smarts and wit so I'll give you a little math that will show you how a "streak" matters and I will keep it simple..

UT has a losing streak of 9 games to Alabama.. UT has a losing streak of 11 games to Florida. UGA has won 5 of 6 against the Vols.. All of these teams are in the SEC. That is 3 losses for UT and there goes UTs shot at the Dome. Or you could say that's a combined 25 losses to 1 victory...

Do you get where I'm going with this?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Again, starting with your 1st sentence... And you even adited the post.. You don't read your posts before you hit  "submit"?
> 
> Streaks don't matter?
> 
> ...



Has nothing to do with this season. We're not playing for streaks, we're playing for championships. 

The point is streaks end,  we had a 7 game streak on them that ended in 02. How did that effect bamas streak since 07? I.t d.o.n.t m.a.t..t.e.r. It wouldn't matter if we've never beaten bama. As long as we do this season. Only the current season will matter. The past  
Is behind you.  Let go Slayer. I bet you get that a lot, huh


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 20, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Has nothing to do with this season. We're not playing for streaks, we're playing for championships.
> 
> The point is streaks end,  we had a 7 game streak on them that ended in 02. How did that effect bamas streak since 07? I.t d.o.n.t m.a.t..t.e.r. It wouldn't matter if we've never beaten bama. As long as we do this season. Only the current season will matter. The past
> Is behind you.  Let go Slayer. I bet you get that a lot, huh





Yeah, you are right.. Streaks mean nothing except that they show patterns in programs. Like losing from a Vols perspective.. Or blowing games in which you should have won.. Heck, if streaks mean NOTHING, why in the world would UGA have fired a coach that won 10 games last season? I know it's a hard concept for you to grasp and apparently in your mind "facts" mean nothing. 

Just keep telling yourself that UT is back.. Heck, we've all been hearing that for years so the odds are in your favor that some day, some year or decade that UT might actually represent the East..


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 20, 2016)

the vols will lose at least 4 games before the regular season is over.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 20, 2016)

vols are stupid. how can you say we are gonna do this when you havent done anything in the past 10 years. Why is this year different. Do you think saban wont prepare the team to win. Do you think Kirby smart is gonna let you go to sanford and just give up like richt seemed to do so many times. McElwain will have the gators ready.  If your team were bama I could understand you thinking they were gonna be world beaters; But they arent. Not close.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 20, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> vols are stupid. how can you say we are gonna do this when you havent done anything in the past 10 years. Why is this year different..



I guess he thinks ALL of the coaches in the SEC will just take the year off and let UT run wild for the 1st time in FOREVER!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 21, 2016)

Well someone's gotta say it..yall paid Luda 65k and a few bottles of likker and wine and even a box of comdoms. On top of that smart claims to not know anything about it. Culture change 101. Where's all the high horse uga fans at that praised the once Christian program?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 21, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well someone's gotta say it..yall paid Luda 65k and a few bottles of likker and wine and even a box of comdoms. On top of that smart claims to not know anything about it. Culture change 101. Where's all the high horse uga fans at that praised the once Christian program?



I was not a fan of bringing in Ludacris.  His crass and demeaning lyrics do not represent the Georgia Way.  Poor decision on the choice of artist.  I think it can down to who they could get, not who they wanted.  Still a poor decision.  

I seriously doubt Kirby had anything to do with contract negotiations on the concert.  If our head coach was reading the fine print on a 15 min side show then we have problems.  



On another note, the phrase "rent free" comes to mind when I read most of your posts, toyota4x4h.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 21, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> I was not a fan of bringing in Ludacris.  His crass and demeaning lyrics do not represent the Georgia Way.  Poor decision on the choice of artist.  I think it can down to who they could get, not who they wanted.  Still a poor decision.
> 
> I seriously doubt Kirby had anything to do with contract negotiations on the concert.  If our head coach was reading the fine print on a 15 min side show then we have problems.
> 
> ...



You could say the same to your brother slayer with all his 10rc jibberish.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 21, 2016)

I heard Kirby on the finebaum show trying to save face. Also had a few friends post up the article from sds saying "haters gonna hate". Those same ppl last season defended Richt and his Saint like reputation and the programs. Bashing bama and 10rc and Florida when things went bad with players. Oh how fast their tune changed.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 21, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> I was not a fan of bringing in Ludacris.  His crass and demeaning lyrics do not represent the Georgia Way.  Poor decision on the choice of artist.  I think it can down to who they could get, not who they wanted.  Still a poor decision.



And for the record, I stated this when he was first announced.


I don't think the concert was a bad idea, but they should have chosen somebody with clean lyrics and broad appeal.  I think the emphasis should be on making the spring game an all day experience that you want to bring your family to.  Have stuff for the kids.  Have a concert.  Have fireworks at the end.  Football game should be the centerpiece, but I don't think there is anything wrong with enhancing the fan experience.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 21, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> And for the record, I stated this when he was first announced.
> 
> 
> I don't think the concert was a bad idea, but they should have chosen somebody with clean lyrics and broad appeal.  I think the emphasis should be on making the spring game an all day experience that you want to bring your family to.  Have stuff for the kids.  Have a concert.  Have fireworks at the end.  Football game should be the centerpiece, but I don't think there is anything wrong with enhancing the fan experience.



My post wasn't directed at you as you are one of the few level headed fans on here. It wasn't directed at a particular person really just offseason trash talk. And I just find it funny how quickly fans change. Particularly a few friends of mine. Personally I hate 10rcs affiliation with lil John.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I heard Kirby on the finebaum show trying to save face. Also had a few friends post up the article from sds saying "haters gonna hate". Those same ppl last season defended Richt and his Saint like reputation and the programs. Bashing bama and 10rc and Florida when things went bad with players. Oh how fast their tune changed.



I heard it also and he said he never saw the Ludacris contract. I believe that, I would think a head coach would have a lot more to do then review every contract the athletic dept has. He is not the AD. He also said that they should review things closer in the future.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

For the record I would not go across the street to hear Ludacris. I wish they would have had Charlie Daniels, but unfortunately CD would not woo a lot of recruits.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> vols are stupid. how can you say we are gonna do this when you havent done anything in the past 10 years. Why is this year different. Do you think saban wont prepare the team to win. Do you think Kirby smart is gonna let you go to sanford and just give up like richt seemed to do so many times. McElwain will have the gators ready.  If your team were bama I could understand you thinking they were gonna be world beaters; But they arent. Not close.



Probably the same reason everyone believes in us. We're good and we proved we can play with anyone.  Including yall. We had you on the ropes with SOPHOMORES and a bad DC held you to 117 yards on the ground.  We out rushed you with one of the worst o lines. We was beating yall in the final minutes.  Yall had the ball almost 12 minutes longer AT JOME and took everything you had to get out with a win. We have gotten better every year. We had every game won this year until the 4th quarter except against Arky. And we blew an early 14 point lead against them. But we upgraded to a proven DC. 

Lost by 1 to the East champs on a busted joke play, lost by 5 to the NCs. Threw away a double digit lead against OK St  and lost in 3rd OT i believe. They was a playoff team. That's 3 of some of the top teams in CFB. And that was a full forced UF team,  not the one most of you got to face.  I understand we need to close these games out with a W and you can hate TN all you want,  but you can't deny them boys can play.  And they did that last year with freshman filing in on an already bad o line.  Poor passing game, a depleted WR corp, poor DC, and bad coaching. 

As it has for the Bamas and Ole Miss' of the world.  These 2 top 5 recruiting classes are getting g results on the field.  I'd rather it have happened in 1 year,  but from 5 wins to 9 wins is called progress.

So what's different about this year?  All of the above,  plus talent, depth  and coaching UT hasn't had since Fulmer left.  You Boys think you could rebuild a powerhouse over night after being dealt the hand we were dealt Post Fulmer?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, you are right.. Streaks mean nothing except that they show patterns in programs. Like losing from a Vols perspective.. Or blowing games in which you should have won.. Heck, if streaks mean NOTHING, why in the world would UGA have fired a coach that won 10 games last season? I know it's a hard concept for you to grasp and apparently in your mind "facts" mean nothing.
> 
> Just keep telling yourself that UT is back.. Heck, we've all been hearing that for years so the odds are in your favor that some day, some year or decade that UT might actually represent the East..


And the moment the loser, wins, the streak is over.  It's done,  it's in the past. Only you would be the man saying "well,  we beat yall 20 in a row" 5 years after a streak. We're playing for this year, not last yr. What don't you get about that? Bama has a steak,  Fla has a streak, even UGA, VANDY, AND SC had one on us. News flash: UT has been a 5 to 7 win team since 07. Bowling maybe 3 times in that span. The cause for those streaks are over. The GA, SC, and Vandy streaks are over and reversed.  Does our 7 or 8 win streak against Bama help us now? No, everyone knew bama was going through some stuff just like us. And like them,  we will be back.  We always come back even if it takes a decade. Yall just had your prime under Richt, I guess I understand the bitterness and hope in hugging the Saban tree with an unproven HC.  I hope yall get your wish, as our fan base did when we wanted to boot Fulmer.


----------



## Scott G (Apr 25, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> For the record I would not go across the street to hear Ludacris.



Clearly you are in the minority. Luda is the only reason UGA doubled their previous spring game attendance record.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Probably the same reason everyone believes in us. We're good and we proved we can play with anyone.  Including yall. We had you on the ropes with SOPHOMORES and a bad DC held you to 117 yards on the ground.  We out rushed you with one of the worst o lines. We was beating yall in the final minutes.  Yall had the ball almost 12 minutes longer AT JOME and took everything you had to get out with a win. We have gotten better every year. We had every game won this year until the 4th quarter except against Arky. And we blew an early 14 point lead against them. But we upgraded to a proven DC.
> 
> Lost by 1 to the East champs on a busted joke play, lost by 5 to the NCs. Threw away a double digit lead against OK St  and lost in 3rd OT i believe. They was a playoff team. That's 3 of some of the top teams in CFB.



In other words 10-R-c choked.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 25, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> I think the emphasis should be on making the spring game an all day experience that you want to bring future recruits to.



fify 

The spectacle of the spring game is just another recruiting tool, now.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh btw luda is married..and yall gave him some condoms for him n his ladies. I think yall win thug award of the year! Culture change!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 25, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Oh btw luda is married..and yall gave him some condoms for him n his ladies. I think yall win thug award of the year! Culture change!



That was simply a reporting error by the AJC and all other news organizations went with it. Luda and UGA have since cleared this up. We now know that wasn't what Luda asked for. Luda had actually asked for a big box of condiments to go along with all the food he requested. Gotta have something to flavor the food with, right?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 25, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well someone's gotta say it..yall paid Luda 65k and a few bottles of likker and wine and even a box of comdoms. On top of that smart claims to not know anything about it. Culture change 101. Where's all the high horse uga fans at that praised the once Christian program?




This was the 1st I've heard of the contract. 

WOW. There's no telling what else was worked out on the side. This new regime at Uga will be the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 28, 2016)

...http://espn.go.com/college-football...-apologizes-board-directors-ludacris-contract


----------



## Horns (May 28, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> ...http://espn.go.com/college-football...-apologizes-board-directors-ludacris-contract



No biggy at all. I wish he would have resigned because he felt so bad about it.


----------

